# Watery slimy green poops



## FrankSerpico (Aug 10, 2015)

Hi all, I have just joined this forum and was hoping for some help/advice on a feral pigeon I have been taking care of for the past few months. He was originally given to me by a friend because he had a badly broken leg and so I took him to my local vet and got that splinted. Well that was some time ago and the leg seems to have healed as best it can, not perfect but he can walk ok. 

Anyway he also had terrible poop problems since I got him, really watery green slimy diarrhea and he was drinking so much water. The vet checked his poop and said that he was full of coccidia and prescribed me a 2 week course of sulfa based antibiotic. The poop improved only slightly but after this time vet checked poop again and said he was now clear of coccidia and he could see nothing else.

Well unfortunately since then his poop hasn't really gotten any better, still very watery, bright lime green colour and slimy, he is still drinking a hell of a lot of water and is a very stressed and angry little bird indeed. What else do you think could be the problem? After some research it looks like paratyphoid or streptococcus might be possible causes? I have just received some broad spectrum meds here that I could start him on now.


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

How's his weight? Is he eating well?

Maybe a more in depth poop analysis would give a better idea, such as Retford Poultry can do. If you call them, they would supply a test kit to contain samples and a throat swab, and they can do a bacterial analysis and supply the right meds if required

The poops as they are could point to several things really. A broad spectrum antibiotic may do something - Baytril, probably - but it is kinda hit n miss.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*Have you given the bird probiotics and/or a drop of organic apple cider vinegar? The bird may be in desperate need of some good gut flora, especially after being on medication. Try this first.*


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

FrankSerpico said:


> Hi all, I have just joined this forum and was hoping for some help/advice on a feral pigeon I have been taking care of for the past few months. He was originally given to me by a friend because he had a badly broken leg and so I took him to my local vet and got that splinted. Well that was some time ago and the leg seems to have healed as best it can, not perfect but he can walk ok.
> 
> Anyway he also had terrible poop problems since I got him, really watery green slimy diarrhea and he was drinking so much water. The vet checked his poop and said that he was full of coccidia and prescribed me a 2 week course of sulfa based antibiotic. The poop improved only slightly but after this time vet checked poop again and said he was now clear of coccidia and he could see nothing else".
> 
> ...


----------



## heeler (Nov 19, 2013)

No one has asked what you are feeding, pellets or seeds??
Pellets will cause wet watery droppings but seeds will create a firm pile.


----------



## FrankSerpico (Aug 10, 2015)

spirit wings said:


> FrankSerpico said:
> 
> 
> > Hi all, I have just joined this forum and was hoping for some help/advice on a feral pigeon I have been taking care of for the past few months. He was originally given to me by a friend because he had a badly broken leg and so I took him to my local vet and got that splinted. Well that was some time ago and the leg seems to have healed as best it can, not perfect but he can walk ok.
> ...


----------



## FrankSerpico (Aug 10, 2015)

Skyeking said:


> *Have you given the bird probiotics and/or a drop of organic apple cider vinegar? The bird may be in desperate need of some good gut flora, especially after being on medication. Try this first.*


I have been putting prebiotic, vitamin and elecrolite solution in his water and now have probiotics. Will get some Apple cider vinegar too and give that a try cheers.


----------



## FrankSerpico (Aug 10, 2015)

heeler said:


> No one has asked what you are feeding, pellets or seeds??
> Pellets will cause wet watery droppings but seeds will create a firm pile.


He hasn't been eating well at all since I got him so I have been hand feeding with pigeon mix (corn, peas etc) and he nibbles some seeds himself but as I said not all that much really.


----------



## pigeon-lover0 (Apr 1, 2012)

FrankSerpico said:


> He hasn't been eating well at all since I got him so I have been hand feeding with pigeon mix (corn, peas etc) and he nibbles some seeds himself but as I said not all that much really.


How much are you force feeding per session?


----------



## AndreiS (Jul 28, 2013)

FrankSerpico said:


> He hasn't been eating well at all since I got him so I have been hand feeding with pigeon mix (corn, peas etc) and he nibbles some seeds himself but as I said not all that much really.


Maybe he needs soft food?


----------



## FrankSerpico (Aug 10, 2015)

pigeon-lover0 said:


> How much are you force feeding per session?


Between 20 and 30 pieces (corn, peas, tic beans etc) twice a day.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

FrankSerpico said:


> spirit wings said:
> 
> 
> > Like I said the vet checked his poop 3 times already. First time he told me about the coccidia, prescribed a course of sulfa based antibiotics then checked again and gave him the all clear. I waited about a month or so and since the poop is still almost as bad I got the vet to check again and again he said it looked all clear hence why I am asking what to do next?
> ...


----------



## naresh j (Jun 27, 2014)

FrankSerpico said:


> Between 20 and 30 pieces (corn, peas, tic beans etc) twice a day.


okay....so this is the problem....you are feeding too less. it should be atleast 50-60 peas twice a day or whenever his crop gets empty. green poop are obvious with feeding peas. 
if he is an adult bird, why has'nt he eating on his own?? try to teach him to eat, once his poop gets normal...


----------



## FrankSerpico (Aug 10, 2015)

Nare J said:


> okay....so this is the problem....you are feeding too less. it should be atleast 50-60 peas twice a day or whenever his crop gets empty. green poop are obvious with feeding peas.
> if he is an adult bird, why has'nt he eating on his own?? try to teach him to eat, once his poop gets normal...


Yes he is an adult bird but I don't know why he is not eating so good. He has been through a lot, badly broken leg, riddled with coccidia and who knows what else? I have a few other sick/injured ferals here I am looking after and this guy is the most stressed and aggressive by far. Very hard to handle him. 

I was a bit reluctant to feed him too much as I wanted him to eat his own food. He only nibbles a small amount on his own. I will take your advice and try to increase the amount. Also I am giving him probiotics now and I will get some apple cider vinegar tomorrow and hopefully I will see some improvement. Thanks for all advice so far.


----------

